# Speaking with someone at Uber's Corporate Office



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.

Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal. 

2 weeks ago I was at the end of the day on a Sunday, 1130pm. Airport and surrounding area was surging, was just pulling into Que lot and got a ping to a hotel. Pull up and there is a woman standing there with a small yorkie type dog. Thinking she needed a ride to the airport even though it was likely not a service animal, I would have taken her as the dog would be traveling in a crate.

I ask her if shes going to the airport cause I can only drive Service Animals. She said No and you have to take my dog. I said only servife animals. So I followed up with the two questions and she said she doesnt need to answer any questions and it was illegal. Confident I kmow the rules, I explained to her the policy, told her she wouldnt be charged and left.

Go back to airport lot, one ride away from my Quest, down to 3 cars in front and Uber App shuts down .I lose it, hwad home and.call Uber support to document. 

Next morning get a call from an Uber Investigator, told her everything, the truth. Even asked if shes ever hesrd of a Yorkie as a service dog. She says no. They take a recorded statement, I play the game thinking I did it all by the book .2 hours later I get an email saying Goodbye Forever. I dig deeper into the lawsuit Uber settled and turns out the Pax gets a $25 credit and told I was fired.

I cant get one person to phyically call me. I sent numerous emails inc that I was a Marine and Disabled Vet. Also sent 2 pics of recent service animals I drove alomg with Screenshots of those trips.

7 emails totalled, professional and NOTHING but an FU. 

Anyone kmow a number I can call.
Something happened I assume that I am not warw of. Remember, they dont call you after you give your side of the story.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't understand why a little Yorkie sitting on someone's lap was a problem for you.



Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name


Rohit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


This Guy

Spoke to Someone at Uber Corporate.

" UBER CARES " !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

*"Uber's got your back!"*
How many inches of the blade did Uber shove in your back?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You’re a DAV, go to veterans affairs office and discuss with them, ask them to contact Uber, if Uber doesn’t respond then contact the media which will get Uber’s attention really fast.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

You should’ve taken her and then claimed the cleaning fee. Problem would’ve been solved easily. Plus you could’ve get a satisficstion of taking your revenge from pax. All legit.
Or if you didn’t want to take her, you should’ve IMMEDIATELY emailed uber and told them a fake story such as “the pax was trying to fit 5 passenger in your car and when you refused their illegal request, they threatened that they will make a fake complaint to Uber regarding you refusing a service animal”. Or this story “pax was trying to fit a child without car seat, and then she threatened you with false complaint to Uber ...”. Or etc. I believe if you make the complaint to uber earlier than the pax make her complaint to Uber, you have high chance that Uber believe you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The office of veterans affairs has a lot of power when it involves disabled vets.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Call the media get the story out


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This Guy
> 
> Spoke to Someone at Uber Corporate.
> 
> " UBER CARES " !


Lol. Assuming I won't get an answer here. But that was funny.



Cableguynoe said:


> I don't understand why a little Yorkie sitting on someone's lap was a problem for you.


Not sure why I am wasting my time responding because its irrelevent. It wasnt a service animal, trust me. She got very nasty as soon as I mentioned I can only take service animals. People abuse that like crazy now, hence why we are abke to ask what the dog is trained to do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Devildog said:


> Lol. Assuming I won't get an answer here. But that was funny.


First of all, you wrote inside my quotes.

I understand it's not a service animal. But it's a lap dog. 
Why do you have a problem with a little dog like that?
I prefer the Yorkie over the large service dog.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You're a DAV, go to veterans affairs office and discuss with them, ask them to contact Uber, if Uber doesn't respond then contact the media which will get Uber's attention really fast.


That's exactly what one of my buddies said to do. I really dont want to olay the "DAV" card with freaking Uber but amazing how they can turn your income off without any follow up. Trust me ya'll, I hear crazy azz bad uber driver stories and I am not that guy. I love dogs, here is my evidence from 11/15/18. Even assisted her getting across a very busy downtown street at night. No tip but dont care.



Cableguynoe said:


> First of all, you wrote inside my quotes.
> 
> I understand it's not a service animal. But it's a lap dog.
> Why do you have a problem with a little dog like that?
> I prefer the Yorkie over the large service dog.


See, I dont care about helping peeps, especially since I was blessed with eye sight. You are the guy who Uber should speak with since you dont like Service Animals.



TXqwi3812 said:


> Call the media get the story out


I think I might. Ive been relentless teying to reach them. I sent them lots of documentation that I always take service animals. 5 unaswered emails. Even mentioned I have Protected Vet status to see if they care about their Vet drivers who were injured in service. NOPE. Screen name sounds like you may be from the great state of TX. Ya'll love your vets.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier three support here, please post full details of what happened
Omit names
Locations

I want to say it's not likely you were a marine
Evidence is as follows
Coherent sentences/ statements
Not written in crayon
No mention of beaches



Honestly you won't get reactivated, no matter who you speak with


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Devildog said:


> You are the guy who Uber should speak with since you dont like Service Animals.


You don't have to like it



Devildog said:


> See, I dont care about helping peeps, especially since I was blessed with eye sight.


How'd that work out for you?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You're a DAV, go to veterans affairs office and discuss with them, ask them to contact Uber, if Uber doesn't respond then contact the media which will get Uber's attention really fast.


As a disabled veteran myself
This would be arguably the most pointless task one could ever attempt


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Veterans affairs has the clout to make Uber pay attention, all VA has to tell Uber that they’ll advise vets to steer clear of Uber, the media will pickup on this and hurt Uber’s IPO plans.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Veterans affairs has the clout to make Uber pay attention, all VA has to tell Uber that they'll advise vets to steer clear of Uber, the media will pickup on this and hurt Uber's IPO plans.


No they don't
And no they won't


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dashcams are amazing, I hear.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> all VA has to tell Uber that they'll advise vets to steer clear of Uber


Except the VA is never going to do any such thing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


Sue the Pax (Jane Doe) in Small Claims Court for Defamation of Character/Slander and damages therefrom and punitive damages to bring it all up to whatever thr Small Claims limit is in your state. Subpoena Uber for all information they have on the pax/account holder, and use it to track down (more subpoenas to CC co or bank, if necessary) and amend the S&C to provide the proper name, and the Have it served.

When she can't prove the dog is a bona fide service animal trained to do tasks to aid her with her disability, you'll win. When you do, take the judgement to a GLH and get your job back, as well as whatever you won in court.

If your state has a law against faking a service dog, you can also press charges against her for that. Let her start a criminal (even if only misdemeanor) record for herself.

And, most importantly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Sue the Pax (Jane Doe) in Small Claims Court for Defamation of Character/Slander and damages therefrom and punitive damages to bring it all up to whatever thr Small Claims limit is in your state. Subpoena Uber for all information they have on the pax/account holder, and use it to track down (more subpoenas to CC co or bank, if necessary) and amend the S&C to provide the proper name, and the Have it served.
> 
> When she can't prove the dog is a bona fide service animal trained to do tasks to aid her with her disability, you'll win. When you do, take the judgement to a GLH and get your job back, as well as whatever you won in court.
> 
> ...


All for .605 a mile and .115 a minute


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> All for .605 a mile and .115 a minute


Oh, but it is SOOOOO worth it!

My favorite ride ever was the hood rat who tried to say that I gave someone else her 50-minute, 36 mile ride. The look on her face as she was being put into the back of the Police car as I sat in my car smiling back at her was worth every cent of the 40-odd simoleans that she tried to scam me out of.

But the best was yet to come.

Right after I had her arrested, I brought a copy of my complaint and her arrest affadavit to her job where I had taken her that morning. Needless to say, her supervisors were more than interested in what I had handed to them. You'd be amazed at the zero-tolerance policies that are in place at managed care facilities. Oh, baby!

On the bright side, she won't be scamming Uber for free rides to that facility any longer.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> First of all, you wrote inside my quotes.
> 
> I understand it's not a service animal. But it's a lap dog.
> Why do you have a problem with a little dog like that?
> ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> All for .605 a mile and .115 a minute


No. Depending on the small claims limits in your state, anywhere from $2,000 to $10,000. Punitive damages, remember?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> No. Depending on the small claims limits in your state, anywhere from $2,000 to $10,000. Punitive damages, remember?


Any uber case is automatically 10k


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Dashcams are amazing, I hear.


Make great News Footage


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


Yet another example of why the best policy always is just take the damned dog. Just take the dog!

I don't even ask anymore. They're either going to lie to me and say it is a service animal or lie to Uber when they report me.

Can't believe people are *still* getting deactivated for this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CTK said:


> Yet another example of why the best policy always is just take the damned dog. Just take the dog!
> 
> I don't even ask anymore. They're either going to lie to me and say it is a service animal or lie to Uber when they report me.
> 
> Can't believe people are *still* getting deactivated for this.


A cute lap dog of all things


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


*Semper Gumby*
always flexible

*







*​


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

You don't argue with a cop over a ticket at the scene, you go to court. Same deal here.

Service dogs come in all sizes.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> *Semper Gumby*
> always flexible
> 
> *
> ...


Uh


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lawyer up. Have your lawyer go after the passenger personally. Sue for lost wages, opportunity, and loss of reputation.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Lawyer up. Have your lawyer go after the passenger personally. Sue for lost wages, opportunity, and loss of reputation.


Don't bogart that doobie 
pass it here


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

-----

People talk about not needing some sort of union but this sort of thing shows it. Thousands of trips. A rating above 4.9. Yet they toss us away like we are garbage.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> -----
> 
> People talk about not needing some sort of union but this sort of thing shows it. Thousands of trips. A rating above 4.9. Yet they toss us away like we are garbage.


Not garbage.

Disposable

With a long line of new drivers signing up Everyday.

You did it to yourself.
Will all the fare reductions and pay cuts the past 3 years
what did you do?

U continued to driver ubers customers with a 
U proved to uber they can kick u like a dog and there's nothing you'll do about it

Other than, come back for more abuse.
The fault lies within yourself not uber


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


They heard your side of the story. Recorded it too.
You _admitted _to refusing an animal that the rider claimed was a service animal.
That is an automatic and permanent deactivation.
Every time.
You didn't know that?
At NO time during your two year tenure and 2000 trips did you get notified by Uber that you'd be deactivated if you refused a ride with an animal?
You didn't believe them?
You came to this board at least once a week during your two year tenure ... and never read anything by anyone about being deactivated for turning down a dog? Never heard _anything _about that?
Well, now that you know, try Lyft -- and, don't turn down dogs.

PS: I have a five lb Yorkie. He is the sweetest, most eager to please-a-human dog I've ever had. Not the smartest, but ...



touberornottouber said:


> -----
> 
> People talk about not needing some sort of union but this sort of thing shows it. Thousands of trips. A rating above 4.9. Yet they toss us away like we are garbage.


Holey smokes.
YOU are not new here ... we ARE GARBAGE to Uber.
I ask again: You really didn't know this?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> They heard your side of the story. Recorded it too.
> You _admitted _to refusing an animal that the rider claimed was a service animal.
> That is an automatic and permanent deactivation.
> Every time.
> ...


The original "devil dog" run for ur lives!!!!
The horror, the horror!!!


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Veteran here too. Uber deactivated me too after 3 paxs retaliated and lied about me "driving impaired". I dont even drink alcohol ever. 3000 rides 4.95 rating. Never heard my side of the story or offered any type of way to prove I wasnt impaired. Uber is garbage. Move on to lyft or amazon and look for another job. But seriously though women with yorkies suck. Yorkies are stupid yapper dogs. I feel bad for you but its a good wake up call for you Uber is an awful brand. I was ashamed I drove for them. Lyft might be better but there really needs to be another company out there or an opportunity to drive independent cab with a pick up app. You would be able to ubdercut lyft and uber because no massive fee would be taken out so you can undercut them leaving them with scraps. The independent contractor thing flies out the window when you have to tske certain animals. Uber is so scared of getting sued again. They are a weak scared company trying to reclaim the brand they have which will always be tainted. They think they are getting a flying car from NASA? If I was NASA, and have some relatives who worked for NASA, I would not allow this Uber brand the satisfaction of a flying car. NASA partnering with a bad brand. I just dont get it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

siberia said:


> Veteran here too. Uber deactivated me too after 3 paxs retaliated and lied about me "driving impaired". I dont even drink alcohol ever. 3000 rides 4.95 rating. Never heard my side of the story or offered any type of way to prove I wasnt impaired. Uber is garbage. Move on to lyft or amazon and look for another job. But seriously though women with yorkies suck. Yorkies are stupid yapper dogs. I feel bad for you but its a good wake up call for you Uber is an awful brand. I was ashamed I drove for them. Lyft might be better but there really needs to be another company out there or an opportunity to drive independent cab with a pick up app. You would be able to ubdercut lyft and uber because no massive fee would be taken out so you can undercut them leaving them with scraps. The independent contractor thing flies out the window when you have to tske certain animals. Uber is so scared of getting sued again. They are a weak scared company trying to reclaim the brand they have which will always be tainted. They think they are getting a flying car from NASA? If I was NASA, and have some relatives who worked for NASA, I would not allow this Uber brand the satisfaction of a flying car. NASA partnering with a bad brand. I just dont get it.


What branch


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a short haired dog (Italian Greyhound) and he often rides in my car (obviously not while driving Uber). I have actually been looking forward to transporting a dog, service animal or not. It would break up a dull shift. 

A little hair left behind? Take a break at a $2 vacuum. Odds are if I warmly greet a rider traveling with a well behaved pet I will receive a tip. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I like dogs better than most people.
And, if they leave behind hair - the next pax will take it with them on their clothes when they leave.
My car is still cleaner than a city bus, and I charge about the same.

And, Yorkies are not necessarily yappy dogs.
I have found that a dog is as much an asshole as its master allows it to be.
My dog barks when he has something I need to see. If he gets me on my feet to go look, and there's nothing to look at, he catches hell. He knows better than to bark for no reason.
And I know that when he speaks up; I better go find out why.
Know why? Because I _train _him. I am smarter than him. I am the alpha male, not him.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

There's no one who feels more self-entitled than someone falsely claiming their pet is a "service" dog because, I don't know, it makes them feel happy when they're down. I know -- my mother's one of them. Ordered her "service dog" badge off the internet and paid $60 for the damn thing, so dammit, no one's gonna question her God-given, ADA-authorized right to take her dog wherever the hell she wants, and she KNOWS the law inside and out and will make your life a living hell if you dare question her about it. 

And I suspect she's pretty much average for this category of individual.

Just take the dog.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I take all dogs. If they say it's a service dog and I can tell it's most likely a fake, I would fake that it pooped and get the cleaning fee. I don't mind if they're honest that it's a pet, but don't claim that it's a service dog or a "therapy dog". 
I also do long distance pet transportation. One time, a passenger with a pet going to the airport eventually resulted in them taking a trip with me from Los Angeles to NJ before Thanksgiving and NJ to LA after Christmas for a total of $2000 cash. She had two dogs and wanted to bring both when visiting her family in NJ for a month.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Post after Post after Post after Post of people getting de activated for refusing animals. We all know that most aren't service animals and we all know the rules yadayadayadayada. Doesn't matter.

I Take all animals and don't stress about it. If they make a mess get a clean up fee. If it sincerely bothers you to drive an animal in your car then when you pull up and see one don't stop and argue, you will lose right or wrong. Just keep driving, drive by, cancel ride, go about your day. If somehow Uber contacts you about cancelling the ride tell them you have colitis and had an attack and had to immediately go find a bathroom.

Stop and refuse = deactivation risk, that simple.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you have video and or audio pf the encounter to prove your story?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I take all dogs, it’s not worth the hassle. Never had a problem that a few sheets of a lint roller won’t take care of.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The irony is killing me.

My wife's car broke down (was in a wreck a couple of weeks ago, looks like it's dead) and she was stranded with our dog, a small Italian Greyhound. It's New Years Eve and the insurance company couldn't find a rental (Progressive, their service agent was an angel - top notch, unlike Uber). So, Uber was the only way home - I'm two hours away.

It was a $4 fare and the driver didn't care about our pup. And guess what? 5 stars and a $10 tip. Didn't complain and now he has beer money. I insisted on this as a driver.

By the way, I'd like to give him an Excellent Service and Above and Beyond compliment. My wife didn't see the options. Anyone know how we can do that after rating?? 

Paying it forward. And again, I'm looking forward to a K9 rider.


----------



## Uberschnuber (Nov 1, 2018)

Lmao, that number is 1800eatshit bra fun old day...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Take all animals and claim cleaning fees afterwards if there is evidence. No reason to play smart driver and play the legal game. You will lose, uber has guaranteed it. 

Taking dogs is part of the job. Even if you're allergic and don't like them very much.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Take all animals and claim cleaning fees afterwards if there is evidence. No reason to play smart driver and play the legal game. You will lose, uber has guaranteed it.
> 
> Taking dogs is part of the job. Even if you're allergic and don't like them very much.


And ride away with a $10 tip if you are the driver that picked up my wife and pup this evening! So thankful that he didn't ***** about it, absolutely no worries. They were stuck in the rain.


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Call the media get the story out


Its Fake News.

Just take them dogs. If they mess your car up, file for cleaning fee.



NorCalPhil said:


> Take all animals and claim cleaning fees afterwards if there is evidence. No reason to play smart driver and play the legal game. You will lose, uber has guaranteed it.
> 
> Taking dogs is part of the job. Even if you're allergic and don't like them very much.


He will and might be open to civil litigation against him if he did what he says he said on the record. Being a vet is worthless in this political era.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Suze, That is brilliant idea
Each State has an agent to serve papers so that's where to start Devildog
If it was me I probably would have just let her in and done the ride, maybe offered her a water or mint for the dog.

All in all a Yorkie could be a service animal, but I believe the dog should have some sort of id, vest or badge.
It depends on what disability the Yorkie is mitigating. Service Dogs are specially trained to mitigate an individuals disabilities. So, for example, if you are diabetic, you may be able to train a small dog like a Yorkie or Chihuahua to alert the person to changes in your blood sugar. A small dog like that could be carried in a sling to be near the face where they could constantly be smelling your breath to detect changes in blood sugar, They are used as medical detection dogs, as hearing dogs, and as emotional support dogs.
If Scooby is legit, I am not sure what is reasonable in way of a request for an id or patch ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

DMAGENT99 said:


> Suze, That is brilliant idea
> Each State has an agent to serve papers so that's where to start Devildog
> If it was me I probably would have just let her in and done the ride, maybe offered her a water or mint for the dog.
> 
> ...


There is no ID, vest or papers ever needed for a service animal.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing good can ever come from a woman with the mentality to own and carry a Yorkie with them wherever they go. Unless you have a deadly allergy to dogs, just take the dog. If the dog sheds, pees, or poops, hit them for a cleaning fee. If they b-itch to Uber, Uber should hopefully ask them "Well, did he transport you as you requested in the app? Then he satisfied the requirement". I don't know how much b-itching would be required for Uber to reverse a cleaning fee.



siberia said:


> Lyft might be better but there really needs to be another company out there or an opportunity to drive independent cab with a pick up app. You would be able to ubdercut lyft and uber because no massive fee would be taken out so you can undercut them leaving them with scraps.


Don't bank on it. As soon as your town and/or state find out you are driving people for money without their "blessing", they'll shut you down quicker than you can blink.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Devildog said:


> I would have taken her as the dog would be traveling in a crate.
> 
> I ask her if shes going to the airport cause I can only drive Service Animals. She said No and you have to take my dog. I said only servife animals. So I followed up with the two questions and she said she doesnt need to answer any questions and it was illegal. Confident I kmow the rules, I explained to her the policy, told her she wouldnt be charged and left.
> 
> ...


Ready?? Aim!! Then shoot yourself in the foot. If this is a real story you blew it.

Memo to all drivers. Save yourself the trouble. *JUST TAKE THE DOG!!!!*


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

VictorD said:


> Oh, but it is SOOOOO worth it!
> 
> My favorite ride ever was the hood rat who tried to say that I gave someone else her 50-minute, 36 mile ride. The look on her face as she was being put into the back of the Police car as I sat in my car smiling back at her was worth every cent of the 40-odd simoleans that she tried to scam me out of.
> 
> ...


Please explain how you went about getting this accomplished? I think that was well played by you. I am thinking of doing something similar to my passenger who claimed my car was uncomfortable, got the free $18 ride. How is it my cars fault you are 6' and weigh 300lbs and you order a pool ride. I know where she lives and works and I know her name. Would love to report her somehow.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

VictorD said:


> Oh, but it is SOOOOO worth it!
> 
> My favorite ride ever was the hood rat who tried to say that I gave someone else her 50-minute, 36 mile ride. The look on her face as she was being put into the back of the Police car as I sat in my car smiling back at her was worth every cent of the 40-odd simoleans that she tried to scam me out of.
> 
> ...


Would love to hear more about this. So Uber notified you and you went to the police? How was she tracked down? Did the police deal with Uber at all? Did you have Dashcam evidence?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> Would love to hear more about this. So Uber notified you and you went to the police? How was she tracked down? Did the police deal with Uber at all? Did you have Dashcam evidence?


I'm sure a Dash Cam had something to do with it.........


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Please explain how you went about getting this accomplished? I think that was well played by you. I am thinking of doing something similar to my passenger who claimed my car was uncomfortable, got the free $18 ride. How is it my cars fault you are 6' and weigh 300lbs and you order a pool ride. I know where she lives and works and I know her name. Would love to report her somehow.


Not much you can do with complaints about things like comfort, smell, or even 'service quality' as Uber allows for very broad interpretations of all. Pax scamming for a freebie are well aware of this. Those types of complaints you just have to eat. Pax know the game better than Uber. Always have. Uber reacts to them, not the other way around.

Now, to the hood rat that I had arrested. I called the Police and had them send a detective to meet me at the Greenlight Hub. It was there that I filed the actual criminal report. With an Officer present, Uber wasn't about to refuse complaince with a request for information to a criminal inquiry. With the information provided by Uber and along with simple state database search and my dashcam video, it took the detective about all of about 10 seconds to positively ID the hood rat in my car as the same person from whose Uber account the ride was ordered and CC charged. Tracking her down was easy. She lived at the address from where she ordered her ride. Tracking her to her (former) place of employment was just as easy because I had dropped her off there.

As for _my _presence at the time of her arrest... well, let's just say that, coming from a family with an extensive background in law enforcement, I am very knowledged in Police procedure. Among those procedures is obtaining positive identification. All I really did was to offer to accompany the Officers to the hood rat's home and provide a positive ID on-site so that they can make an immediate arrest. Police are _always _happy to accommodate requests that make their job easier. She knew I was there because the Police had her look directly toward me so that I could either confirm or not confirm that she was the same person with whom I interacted.

How and why did her employer get a copy of her arrest affadavit? That was just me being vindictive.

A final "F.U.", if you will, to hood scum who thought she could get one over on someone smarter than she could ever hope to be.



SatMan said:


> I'm sure a Dash Cam had something to do with it.........


My car doesn't run without one runing!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Dude, you're from Baltimore, call Omar...


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Dude, you're from Baltimore, call Omar...
> View attachment 287091


Omar been dead fool.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber corp employees are having too much fun to worry about one non-compliant driver.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/01/01/uber-employees-leaked-survey/2457260002/


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You need to go to the media with that story. Maybe it'll discourage other people from doing that. 
Running from paying taxi fare is a crime of theft of services. Glad that the cops treated scamming Uber the same as running from a taxi fare. 
Although in that case I would just have demanded she pay me $100 in cash in exchange for me dropping charges and not getting her arrested



VictorD said:


> Not much you can do with complaints about things like comfort, smell, or even 'service quality' as Uber allows for very broad interpretations of all. Pax scamming for a freebie are well aware of this. Those types of complaints you just have to eat. Pax know the game better than Uber. Always have. Uber reacts to them, not the other way around.
> 
> Now, to the hood rat that I had arrested. I called the Police and had them send a detective to meet me at the Greenlight Hub. It was there that I filed the actual criminal report. With an Officer present, Uber wasn't about to refuse complaince with a request for information to a criminal inquiry. With the information provided by Uber and along with simple state database search and my dashcam video, it took the detective about all of about 10 seconds to positively ID the hood rat in my car as the same person from whose Uber account the ride was ordered and CC charged. Tracking her down was easy. She lived at the address from where she ordered her ride. Tracking her to her (former) place of employment was just as easy because I had dropped her off there.
> 
> ...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I would just have demanded she pay me $100 in cash in exchange for me dropping charges and not getting her arrested


Extortion?

"It is always a crime of the second degree accompanied by 5 to 10 years in prison and a maximum fine of $100,000. It is also under the No Early Release Act which means that the accused will face 85% of his prison sentence with no chance of parole."


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Devildog said:


> I was hoping someone on here has a contact name / number of someone up Ubers Chain of Command. I was deactivated for a one sided story of Violating the Service Animal Policy.
> 
> Its a long story but Im sure people will wamt totknow the facts.
> First, Ive been driving for almost 2 yrs, 2100 trips, 4.96 Rating. (I know that doesnt mattter but point is I know the rules. I have also taken at least 15 Dogs over with all having Blind Passengers. Love dogs, have 2 labs myself. I know Uber is VERY strict on the Servicr Animal policy since they settled the lawsuit. I know you cannot ask for documents or written proof BUT you can ask 2 queations if the dog is not your typical service animal.
> ...


It's my understanding if they (passengers) enter your car with an animal, it has to be on a leash or crated. (MY RULE HERE) If they are not.... OUT THEY go! if it's a service animal with a VEST/EMBLEM on the critter you must take them and NEVER ask ask *ANYTHING *about disabilities or whatever pick-up and drive and collect the pittance. I know in NY there are many ride share companies work one of those. UBER is losing ground anyway especially in NJ where the rider gets taxed $.50/ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MarkR said:


> It's my understanding if they (passengers) enter your car with an animal, it has to be on a leash or crated. (MY RULE HERE) If they are not.... OUT THEY go! if it's a service animal with a VEST/EMBLEM on the critter you must take them and NEVER ask ask *ANYTHING *about disabilities or whatever pick-up and drive and collect the pittance. I know in NY there are many ride share companies work one of those. UBER is losing ground anyway especially in NJ where the rider gets taxed $.50/ride.


Service animals do NOT need a vest or emblem and they do NOT have to be on a leash.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

The way to reach the person you are seeking is to file a demand for arbitration against Uber at www.adr.org

Reach out if you need assistance.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> As a disabled veteran myself
> This would be arguably the most pointless task one could ever attempt


negative publicity got us the 180 of change.... shortly followed by the 180 of anal violations but I digress. Viral social media posts might be our only best hope for getting anything better to happen for any of us.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Except the VA is never going to do any such thing.


Not the VA itself, there are Veterans organizations that do have some power, power to contact all vets and tell them not to use Uber because of have they treat drivers that are vets. Power of the purse speaks loudly.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Even if it didn't go anywhere,it would give me pleasure if I was in your shoes and took her to court. At least you waste her time. It might get her not to be so petty Can u proof she refused your question?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

1) Find a lawyer that has free consultation and see what they say.

2) There needs to be a national standard set for service animals. Way to many Snowflakes are taking advantage of it with their designer dogs they carry in their purse. I should be able to ask if that is a service animal, and you should be required to show me a national ID card with your picture and the service animals picture on it. South Florida is the capital of service animals, pay the clinic $45 and you now have a service animal no questions asked.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

A solution that has worked well for me in this situation previously:

If the pax has a dog along for the ride, I ask no questions, but I lay a clean beach towel across the entire backseat (I always keep a couple of towels in my trunk). I tell the pax I am a dog owner/lover and gladly accommodate dogs, but not all pax like dogs and some pax have allergies. 

Most pax I've done this with appreciate my accommodation to their animal, my concern for all my pax, and my vehicle cleanliness.


----------

